
Ask HN: Are videos from North Korea censored in the west? - timthelion
This morning I saw an number of articles about an English language television address by Kim Jong Un.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.cz&#x2F;url?sa=t&amp;rct=j&amp;q=&amp;esrc=s&amp;source=newssearch&amp;cd=1&amp;ved=0ahUKEwjx_u3yqrjWAhXrLMAKHaokBW8Qu4gBCCYoATAA&amp;url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mirror.co.uk%2Fnews%2Fpolitics%2Fwhat-dotard-origins-kim-jongs-11217153&amp;usg=AFQjCNHF8uSLsIIBsDwtXGXA5Ovg6qycJw<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bbc.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;world-asia-41357315<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.slate.com&#x2F;blogs&#x2F;the_slatest&#x2F;2017&#x2F;09&#x2F;19&#x2F;here_are_the_most_trump_things_trump_said_in_his_united_nations_speech.html<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.aljazeera.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;2017&#x2F;09&#x2F;kim-jong-deranged-trump-pay-dearly-170921222251050.html<p>Despite thoroughly searching the Internet, I can find the video nowhere. Is it being censored?
======
JPLeRouzic
What video? It seems that only a press statement [0] had been released:

"Respected Supreme Leader Kim Jong Un, chairman of the State Affairs
Commission of the DPRK, released a _statement_ on Thursday."

[https://kcnawatch.co/newstream/1506033115-921520320/statemen...](https://kcnawatch.co/newstream/1506033115-921520320/statement-
of-chairman-of-state-affairs-commission-of-dprk/)

